# How much would you spend on a pressure washer?



## waxb18 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm doing some light level research and I've got some Qs around pressure washers.

What brand is your PW
How much did you pay 
when did you buy it

Thanks guys


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Karcher K7 Premium Ecologic, with a 5 year guarantee.
Around £500
6 yrs ago

Looking at the new AVA P80 next.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

My current PW is a Karcher K4, had it for a good five years now and still doing well. However my next PW will be a Kranzle and I’m already saving up for one as I know they’re not cheap. I’ll have a budget of £600 for one as once bought should last a lifetime. :detailer:


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Kranzle 1152tst
£486 delivered from Germany 
May 2018


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

After using a cheap one then buying a £120 nilfisk. Then going back to work and using our kranzle. I would save and by the latter. So much better.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Karcher K5 compact bought from Toolstation on offer for £189 last Summer .

Mark


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

has to be a ava pressure washer with the discount codes for dw 10 or 20 year warrenty (as long as serviced)


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Upgraded to a K4 Full Control after my K2 went pop after 10yrs regular use.
I did have a 2500w Vax in between the 2 which wasn't too bad.

Karchers get quite a bit of stick but for me, they've never let me down. The K4 FC is a great step up from my trusty K2.

£150 a couple of years ago.

Best investment has to be the wall mounted hose reel though, saves dragging the PW outside each time to use it.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I also have a K4 FC and it is fine but TBH, for what I use it for, cleaning my own car, the K2 is fine.
I bought the K2 for £50 a good few years ago and gave it to a relative who still uses it.

I bought the K4 from the refurb store for around £120 and have replaced the hose with a longer one.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Proffesional Karcher 6/13C, bought in offer for £550 two years ago, used at least twice a week for 2 cars. 
Giving up on cheaper years ago.
Use a diesel heated Karcher for work, have been using them for the last 43 years.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've a Karcher K4 at present, does me for what I'm after and I'm not sure I could spend the amount needed on a Kranzle...

The new AVA ones look good, but to new yet, so not seen one / tried one out etc... (with the added bonus of using Karcher fittings).


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've currently got a Karcher K4 and K5. The K4 is a warranty replacement for one I bought in 2010 and Karcher replaced it in 2014 (5 year warranty deal) My Daughter has that on long term loan and is used regularly for patio cleaning. I think it cost £178. The K5 was bought for £239 six years ago and still going strong. I've owned 4 Karchers in total since the 1980's and one Nilfisk.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kranzle HD K10/122TS with standard gun and lance, 15m Kranzle hose and Dirtkiller lance. Bought last year for £600 delivered from Malcolm at Aquaspray. :thumb:

If you appreciate a high quality and well-built machine you’ll appreciate the Kranzle. 

Bought mainly for the 120m² of block paving in the garden, honestly! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Kranzle K7/120

£395 from German ebay

August 2013

cost so far, £44.00 for new Condenser, around £10.00 for new switch cover. 

Not bad for nearly 8 years use :thumb:

I change the oil every 6 months.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Kranzle HD 10 / 122 TS 2021 model, got it this week. €620 with Dirt Killer from Germany &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nilfisk C110, bought in 2012 and still going strong. Cost about £50 and perfect for cars.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Kranzle K10 TS with Dirt Killer €509 delivered from Hytec Hydraulik March 2020


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not me personally, but I picked up the Bosch 140 kit for a mate for £200...It felt like it was built very well and he's ver the moon with it :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sthil RE109 bought a year ago with a patio washer and snowfoam lance. £170. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Kranzle HD K10/122TS with quick release gun and lance, 10m Kranzle hose & lance.

£560 from Malcolm at Aquaspray with whitedetails discount Code.:thumb:

Love it.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’m on my 2nd Karcher K2 in 12 years. I paid £50 for the 1st and about £55-60 for the 2nd. I’ve upgraded the gun and hose but the basic washer remains. 

I’ve bought my Dad a K2 and a K4 over the same period.


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

• What brand is your PW - BigBoi WashR
• How much did you pay - £249
• When did you buy it - January 2021


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nilfisk C110, bought in 2012, reboxed Cleanstore offer via a thread on here. Think it cost £30-40? Still going strong after all those years


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I have a Titan from screwfix that cost around £80 in 2018. More than enough power for car cleaning and doing the driveway and patio once or twice a year. If I died tomorrow I’d be happy to go out and buy another one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Karcher K2, paid around £60 for it and £50 on longer hoses and quick release gun etc.

Bought it around 2015 and it hasn’t put a foot wrong. I’ll be getting a Kranzle when this goes pop though.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have 3.... (I know...) 

Karcher K2 - bought 1999 for £60 as a refurbed unit. Still going strong and I keep it at my mum's house. 

Karcher HD650S - bought for £500(ish) in 2003 - still working perfectly, but too bulky to pull out to wash the car. I only use it for patio/path/driveway etc

Karcher K7 FC - bought Christmas 19 for ££479. A genuinely excellent machine. 

In between the HD650S and the K7, I bought a couple of Vax and Nilfisk machines. They just didn't last. 

I went back to Karcher, as, like nbray67, karcher machines have always been faultless for me. In saying that, I wouldn't rule out a Kranzle, or indeed one of the AVA machines (goes off for a look).

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwm3gt2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hede said:


> Kranzle HD 10 / 122 TS 2021 model, got it this week. €620 with Dirt Killer from Germany ��


Can I please ask where from in Germany? Also was that the total cost with shipping, tax etc or did you need to pay more to import it? Thanks


----------



## bmwm3gt2 (Apr 15, 2019)

I have had a few Karcher over the years, currently have an old K5 but am looking to get a Kranzle 1152TST


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

bmwm3gt2 said:


> Can I please ask where from in Germany? Also was that the total cost with shipping, tax etc or did you need to pay more to import it? Thanks


It was from Hytec-Hydraulik.de and as I am in the EU no 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwm3gt2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Hede said:


> It was from Hytec-Hydraulik.de and as I am in the EU no
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 😊


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

*What brand is your PW*
Karcher (K2)

*How much did you pay *
£89

*When did you buy it*
20th November 2020


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You can buy a lifetime of Nilfilk or K2 for the price of a Kranzle, no disputing the performance and quality. If it were static maybe a more feasible option, I could buy 10 if I wanted one, similar to higher prices machine polishers if you are doing many cars then a true investment. I like the theory of the black 9 yet the package for me has been a challenge.

Happy detailing.

My buddy had the centre caps stolen from his Bentley GT, not a happy bunny...

John Tht.


----------



## BenW (Jan 14, 2007)

Kranzle 1152TST with quick releasing fittings & dirtkiller lance, £669 from aquaspray in Nov 2020


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

I purchased a Karcher HDS601 in 2002 for £1200+vat ish. 
It's the hotter, more powerful version before the 'eco' was launched.
I service it every year and it has been fantastic. 
I fitted a new boiler coil to it at Christmas and it now runs better than ever. 
I've got a 30m reinforced hose and Suttner ST2300 trigger/lance.


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a Nilfisk P150
I think it was around £450 from Cleanstore. in 2012
I have changed the hose for a 15m one and recently got a short lance. 
Would definitely buy again as it’s been prefect and gets lots of use.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

What brand is your PW - Nilfisk C120
How much did you pay - Approx £100
when did you buy it - 2013


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a Karcher K5.77 reconditioned which I paid £120ish about 15 years ago. It's my third Karcher in what must be 30 years the last two being reconditioned.
I've added a MTM short gun and lance and am thinking about changing the hose if I can work it out.
Next one will be a Kranzle thanks to this forum :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

£399 and was a bit miffed at paying that but it's good quality and it's from AVA.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nilfisk C130 Xtra in 2016

£230

Direct Hoses 15m and stubby gun.

I wouldn't get the PW again as it can't be on an extension lead of more than 10m without blowing a fuse.

I fancy the new AVA V6.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AVA now have UK access, 500 ltr ph a review online as well on utube, Karcher fittings...heavy yet seem to be well made and perform, the long term aspect will need assessment.

My K1 lasted a while, my K2 10 years, I gave it away..to a young guys starting out..

Have a K4 plus Nilfisk new from the 10 years my Karcher lasted...lol bought as a back up when on sale. 

The K7 is affordable if you do lots of work or a few cars, all depends on what you want, the K7 are serviceable so that in itself will give some support over time.

John Tht.


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

My K4 is 10 years old now. Karcher take some stick, but when mine started leaking recently, half an hour taking it apart i found the pressure head had split. Less than 30 quid for a new one & its as good as new. 

Parts are available pretty much anywhere for buttons


----------



## simc40 (Mar 14, 2019)

Brand - karcher K7 compact

Paid - £5.89 + £3.95 delivery.. so £9.84 in total..

Bought - last month when carparts4less (Euro carparts) had a sale on and put the wrong price on the website.. couldn’t believe it went it turned up.. thought for sure they’d cancel it..


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

How much would you spend and how much did you spend are 2 different questions.

Anyway, I spent £220 on my Nilfisk e130 79.99 on an upgraded hose, and 40 on a stubby gun 

Total around £340


----------



## zoid9969 (Nov 30, 2008)

Kranzle K1150T, bought in December 2009. I think I paid £600 for it.

If it broke tomorrow, I'd happily buy another Kranzle, probably the K2160 TST, which is around £1100.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Kranzle K1150 bought on the 14 of April 2007. I paid £324.25
I’ve changed the oil once.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

kranzle 1152 can't remember how much but must have been 5 yrs ago, only used it 2 or 3 times in 5 years. (cold only washer)
lavor missippi to replace a lavor rio around 1300 quid around 4 yrs ago ish (hot and cold washer)


----------



## Zurdo666 (May 25, 2018)

Taken delivery of a new Ava P60 and car car kit for £299 in their sale.
Now a lot more expensive though. Not had much chance to use it yet but looks the business. Just got fed up with my ageing Karcher K720 MX and its inflexible hose!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

After many Nilfisk models in the early 2010's from cheap to top of the range P150 only lasting 1-2 years i now run:

Model: Kranzle K1050TS
Price: £350 at the time
Age: September 2016

Apart from a couple of strip downs and services myself and an oil change the machine has never skipped a beat and outlasted all of my previous ones added together.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Nilfisk 105 or something. 
Got it for £40 reduced to clear at Tesco. 
Had it 5 years and not a problem! 

Cleans patio car driveway etc. 

Obv I’d have a kranzle but this one hasn’t died yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Interpump TX 12/100 - Had it for about 16 years now, and still going strong. Its one of the most powerful machines and spotted in every car wash up and down the country where they are used all day.

In between that at work I have a K4 full control which I bought for around £160 a year ago - a decent wee unit, but the crappy hose which comes with it really is too short and awful.

I have became a supplier of the AVA machines here in Northern Ireland and have been trialling the P40 / P60 & P80 at work and demoing them to customers and letting customers come and use them themselves prior to buying and I have to say I've been blown away by the quality of them.

I actually keep the K4 FC at work so people can try them side by side and so far everyone who has seen them in action has purchased an AVA off me.

I think when you consider what you get as standard with the AVA machines they are a no-brainer


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Interpump TX 12/100 - Had it for about 16 years now, and still going strong. Its one of the most powerful machines and spotted in every car wash up and down the country where they are used all day.
> 
> In between that at work I have a K4 full control which I bought for around £160 a year ago - a decent wee unit, but the crappy hose which comes with it really is too short and awful.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - I'll keep those in mind on the off chance I need to buy one.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You can buy 3 K4 or two K5 for the price of a Kranzle as well as the cost the K7 is more repairable, plus may well last longer. 

The AVA machines will use the Kärcher fittings...depends on your total budget and use...a K2 will get the job done plus a new head about £28. 

If you were a pro business then a Kranzle build with some guarantee will help...only you know your needs and costs. 

Karcher are getting better with customer service plus replacement we tend to hear of those that do not last when they sold $1.2bn worth of products. 

Good luck.

John Tht.

My K2 lasted 10 years...I now have a K4 + Nilfisk c110.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Titanium Htail said:


> You can buy 3 K4 or two K5 for the price of a Kranzle as well as the cost the K7 is more repairable, plus may well last longer.
> 
> The AVA machines will use the Kärcher fittings...depends on your total budget and use...a K2 will get the job done plus a new head about £28.
> 
> ...


John

I have to admit, I've only ever had great experiences with Karcher too. I bought a k2 in 1999, and it's still going strong, and it's kept at my mums house now. I've currently a K7 (and a HDS) , and it's a fantastic bit if kit. Hose and cable storage are both brilliant. In saying that, I've heard great things about the AVA machines, so could be persuaded.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*How much would you spend on a pressure washer?
*
There is only one answer to that. Only what you can afford.

Too often share my view, "Never by cheap, only good value".
This is not always easy when the money is not available for what you know is better. Add in impatience etc. and it will come round to the time you own up and say "Not what I really wanted, but ....". That buying twice end's up more outlay that the one you wanted.
Long ago it was learned to wait until you can afford what you really want, leaving no room for regrets.

Hope you will be happy with the one you did choose:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

'Sup kids. Looking in here for the first time in a long while! :wave:

I bought my Kranzle HD7/120 (aka K7) in 2015 for about €400 from Germany. Think that was about £330 at the time. I probably paid about the same again (over a period of a few years) for lances, a hose reel and various odds and ends, but it's still going strong and keeps the car, bikes, patio, wheelie bins and whatever else clean. The Kranzle hasn't missed a beat in all that time.

The "buy once, buy quality" motto has never been more apt.


----------



## bmwm3gt2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Well I have now had my Kranzle 2160tst for nearly a month and all I can say is wow! Thought I was crazy spending £1k on a pressure washer but as I have low water pressure I needed to run from a tank so I was somewhat restricted on choice. it is so much better than my previous karcher, which you would expect but it does feel like it will last a lifetime. the only thing I will replace is the standard gun/lance as they are too long for vehicles.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

What brand is your PW = AVA (https://avastore.co.uk/product/go-p55-limited-edition/)
How much did you pay = £199
when did you buy it = 14th May 21

Loving it. If I paid full price at £350 id still be happy.
A great machine that's so small and easy to live with. Relatively quiet too. Will be buying an Evolution model once the range more comprehensive. They have only just released the P60 for now. I hope to get a P80 or perhaps P70.


----------



## Truckbusuk (Apr 6, 2012)

Late to the thread, but I thought I'd share.

In some places Karcher gets a bad name, but with the exception of new lance, better/longer hoses the only problem I have had was the unloader/spill valve (£16) needed replaced a couple of years ago, job done and back to the way it used to perform.

*What brand is your PW*
Karcher K620M

*How much did you pay*
£169 (CostCo offer)

*When did you buy it*
August 1996


----------

